# gentoo su penna usb:fattibile?

## mack1

Tanto per.... è possibile installare gentoo su una penna usb e renderla boottabile?

Cercando in giro ho trovato come trasferire una  live su una penna,ma niente how to su un'installazione "normale"; da quello che ho capito si deve creare l' mbr su penna usb altrimenti non funge, è così oppure si può installare gentoo tranquillamente senza problemi?

Ciao e grazie

----------

## fejfbo

Se hai una penna sufficientemente spaziosa, penso non ci sia nessun problema.

Pero' la lentezza dell'installazione di Gentoo, comprese le varie compilazioni, penso che sconsiglino questo uso anche perche' la chiavetta e' relativamente lenta.

Pero' aspetto il parere di qualcuno piu' esperto di me   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mack1

ok grazie mille, ma credo che il problema sia grub perchè non so se la penna dispone di master boot record e quindi non so se è possibile renderla boottabile.

Ciao

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

nelle schede madri relativamente recenti >2-3 anni si dovrebbe bootare direttamente da usb... la tua non da questa possibilita'?

----------

## mack1

Si c'è quindi sono a posto  :Very Happy:   ed installo grub come se fosse una normale installazione su hard-disk?

Ciao e grazie

----------

## cloc3

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Tanto per.... è possibile installare gentoo su una penna usb e renderla boottabile?
> 
> Cercando in giro ho trovato come trasferire una  live su una penna,ma niente how to su un'installazione "normale"; da quello che ho capito si deve creare l' mbr su penna usb altrimenti non funge, è così oppure si può installare gentoo tranquillamente senza problemi?
> 
> Ciao e grazie

 

Sei già passato di qui ?

----------

## Yoghi

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Se hai una penna sufficientemente spaziosa, penso non ci sia nessun problema.
> 
> Pero' la lentezza dell'installazione di Gentoo, comprese le varie compilazioni, penso che sconsiglino questo uso anche perche' la chiavetta e' relativamente lenta.
> 
> Pero' aspetto il parere di qualcuno piu' esperto di me  

 

Per la tesi ho creato una mini distro linux su chiavetta USB che doveva stare nel minor spazio possibile ci sono stato (webserver+php+ssh+portmap+menate varie) tranquillamente in 15MB ... ai voglio con le chiavetti anche da 64MB cosa ci metti dentro....

----------

## randomaze

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Pero' la lentezza dell'installazione di Gentoo, comprese le varie compilazioni, penso che sconsiglino questo uso anche perche' la chiavetta e' relativamente lenta.

 

Puoi sempre installare in una partizione dell'HD e poi, una volta compilato quello che serve, copiare nella chiavetta  :Wink: 

----------

## mack1

Grazie dell'aiuto ragazzi.

@cloc3: si l'ho consultato

@Yoghi:non sono un esperto d' informatica  :Embarassed:   la penna è da 2G volevo solo sapere se installando grub alla fine dell'installazione di gentoo dovevo seguire procedure particolari o meno.

@randomaze: penso che farò così è più semplice

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

senza contare che , se usi tmpfs per compilare in ram, non stressi la chiavetta con inutili scritture e cancellazioni, tipiche delle operazioni di compilazione

----------

## mack1

Ok  vada per la compilazione in ram meno stressante per la penna.Per crere eseguibili di ridotte dimensioni in /etc/make.conf  va bene così:

```
CFLAGS="-Os -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Ciao e grazie

----------

## fejfbo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> senza contare che , se usi tmpfs per compilare in ram, non stressi la chiavetta con inutili scritture e cancellazioni, tipiche delle operazioni di compilazione

 

Non avevo considerato questo, penso sia la soluzione migliore

----------

## Cazzantonio

metti in ram anche /tmp, /var/tmp e tutte le directory di accesso rapido e temporaneo per minimizzare le scritture sulla chiavetta.

purtroppo non sono eterne...

----------

## fejfbo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> purtroppo non sono eterne...

 

Al contrario, se vengono "sollecitate" troppo, la vita di una chiavetta usb è molto breve!

----------

## mack1

Grazie mille per i suggerimenti. Domani parto per le ferie  :Cool:   e purtroppo non sono riuscito a terminare l'installazione di gentoo sulla penna   :Crying or Very sad:  :volevo mostrarla ad alcuni amici che non vedo da un pezzo. Quado torno  finisco e poi vi faccio sapere come è andata. 

Ciao mack1  :Razz: 

----------

## Nuitari

una domanda stupida: su una chiavetta da 512 mb si riesce a installare anche xorg eventualmente? e un de leggero come fluxbox?

----------

## lavish

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> una domanda stupida: su una chiavetta da 512 mb si riesce a installare anche xorg eventualmente? e un de leggero come fluxbox?

 

Certo che X ci sta (ci sta e ci avanza)

fluxbox ci sta pure certamente (anche se ti ricordo che non è un DE)

----------

## mouser

Non so se siete mai incappati in mpentoo (http://www.pentoo.ch/-PENTOO-.html)

E' una distro basata su gentoo per eseguire penetration-testing...... sistema gentoo+xorg + e17 + tanti tanti tanti tool di analisi in 210Mb di livecd........ semmai puoi utilizzare quella come spunto per la riduzione della dimensione della tua distro.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

